# Terrorist attack London



## Tez3 (Mar 22, 2017)

Sadly we have just had a terrorist attack in London, a police officer has been killed and one other death announced. Attacker has been shot, status unknown.
 Once details are known of the officer I will post in the memorial forum.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 22, 2017)

You may stretch this line, you may bend this line, but you'll never break it. If you injure one of us, we will stand strong. If you kill one of us, another will take our place. When you run away from danger - we run towards it and put ourselves in harms way to keep you safe.

The #ThinBlueLine. Thinner still today.

...
RIP x


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 22, 2017)

My thoughts and prayers are with the victims of this attack and the people of the United Kingdom.  Know that we stand with you!


----------



## Steve (Mar 22, 2017)

Sad news.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 22, 2017)

Some people just want to make other's suffer.  Do they know if it was a terrorist attack or was it just some one who went nuts? Sort of like what happens in the U.S.?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 22, 2017)

My thoughts and prayer to those impacted by this senseless attack


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 22, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> Some people just want to make other's suffer.  Do they know if it was a terrorist attack or was it just some one who went nuts? Sort of like what happens in the U.S.?



It's classed as a terrorist attack, anything like this will be. The terrorist was shot by the police and died. Two others are dead from the car ramming on the bridge, we know French school children and some students from a university in Lancashire were hurt. The police were around very quickly which stopped more deaths and injuries.


----------



## Buka (Mar 22, 2017)

My thoughts and prayers with you, yours and country, Tez.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 22, 2017)

Thank you. London has been attacked many times by many different groups and countries, I am a Londoner born in Lambeth, though I live away now I am still a Londoner so I will say 'up yours' to the terrorists and we will carry on as always.
I will also say don't believe what you hear in some quarters about London, yes it is multi cultural but *not over run* by anyone, it has withstood everything from Romans to Normans to the Blitz, from Mosley's Nazis to the IRA and it will still be standing, with the people's spirit as annoyingly chipper as ever lol until the end of time or the Thames floods at any rate.


----------



## granfire (Mar 22, 2017)

any updates?


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 23, 2017)

granfire said:


> any updates?



7 people arrested from 6 addresses in various places in the UK,  Four people have died and 40 people have been injured.


So far, only the police officer who died has been named. He was PC Keith Palmer, 48, of the Parliamentary and Diplomatic Protection Command. He had 15 years' service and was a husband and a father.

One woman in her mid-40s was killed after being hit by the attacker's car before it reached Parliament. She was confirmed dead by a doctor at St Thomas' Hospital.

Police said a man in his mid-50s had also died and seven people were still in a critical condition. A further 29 have been treated in hospital.

The injured included three police officers who were walking across the bridge on their way back from a commendation ceremony. Two are described as being in a serious condition.

A woman was given urgent medical treatment after falling into the River Thames as the attacker's car drove onto the pavement.
Police said a "range of nationalities" were among the injured.
A group of French schoolchildren were on the bridge and three were injured in the incident.
Four university students from Edge Hill University, in Lancashire, were also hurt. Two were sent to hospital as "walking wounded", whilst two others had minor injuries.
Five South Korean tourists were injured - one of them seriously - in a stampede as people fled the area after the attack.
London Ambulance Service said it had treated 12 people with serious injuries, who were all taken to hospital. They also treated eight people with less serious injuries at the scene.
Kings College Hospital says eight patients were being treated there - six male, and two female. Two were described as critical and two stable
St Thomas' Hospital said two patients had been admitted - both were stable.
One patient was admitted to the Royal London Hospital, but no details were given.

The prime minister said there was a "single attacker".
He has not yet been named. Police say they think they know who he is, and are "working to look at associates". Acting deputy commissioner Mark Rowley, the Met's top anti-terror officer, urged restraint from "proactive investigative journalists" in working out who he was. 
Mr Rowley said the working assumption was that the attacker was "inspired by international terrorism" and "Islamist-related terrorism", but would not comment on his nationality or any other details.
He said police were focusing on the suspect's "motivation, preparation and associates".


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 23, 2017)

The murdered police officer was an Armed Forces Veteran having served in the Royal Artillery before joining the Met police.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 23, 2017)

No names yet but there is an American among the injured along with French, Poles, and other nationalities.


----------



## Dylan9d (Mar 23, 2017)

According to the papers in Holland

Aysha Frade, 43 year old mother of 2 children

RIP


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 23, 2017)

Dylan9d said:


> According to the papers in Holland
> 
> Aysha Frade, 43 year old mother of 2 children
> 
> RIP



Aysha Frade: the first named civilian victim of Westminster attack 'was picking up her children from school'


----------



## wingerjim (Mar 23, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Sadly we have just had a terrorist attack in London, a police officer has been killed and one other death announced. Attacker has been shot, status unknown.
> Once details are known of the officer I will post in the memorial forum.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news


Very sad news indeed.


----------



## Dylan9d (Mar 23, 2017)

Third victim is Kurt Cochran an American citizen, RIP

He was on vacation in London with his wife Melissa. She got hurt also.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 23, 2017)

I heard about this yesterday in the airport on my way home, Tez. My thoughts are with all my friends in the UK.


----------



## granfire (Mar 23, 2017)

last night i heard the number of deaths had risen to 5.

what a horrible thing.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 23, 2017)

Dylan9d said:


> Third victim is Kurt Cochran an American citizen, RIP
> 
> He was on vacation in London with his wife Melissa. She got hurt also.



It was only released here 20 minutes ago, names aren't usually released here until the police are sure all relatives have been informed.
May his memory be a blessing.
London attack: American Kurt Cochran, from Utah, killed - BBC News


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 24, 2017)

This isn't up for discussion just an update on the terrorist.
Everything we know about Khalid Masood, the London attacker


----------



## Buka (Mar 24, 2017)

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 24, 2017)

One thing that is worth discussion is something that comes up here a lot, 'you fight how you train' in this case it's 'you react how you've been trained'. The policeman who was killed, undoubtedly a hero, went forward to deal with the terrorist who was armed with large knives and was a soldier before he joined the police service, the first man who saw the attack and went to give first aid to the police officer was an ex soldier ( more about him in a minute), the Member of Parliament who ignored instructions to go back into the House and went to help the police officer and gave him CPR along with the first chap was also an ex soldier. These men did as their nature and training told them to.

The civilian who went to help first Darlington boxing coach tried to save police officer stabbed in terror attack


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 24, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> This isn't up for discussion just an update on the terrorist.
> Everything we know about Khalid Masood, the London attacker



Apparently has links to Crawley as well. Very close to Brighton. Thoughts to all the victims and families.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 9, 2017)

A very rare honour.
London attack: PC Keith Palmer lies in rest in Westminster - BBC News


----------



## Tames D (Apr 10, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> One thing that is worth discussion is something that comes up here a lot, 'you fight how you train' in this case it's 'you react how you've been trained'. The policeman who was killed, undoubtedly a hero, went forward to deal with the terrorist who was armed with large knives and was a soldier before he joined the police service, the first man who saw the attack and went to give first aid to the police officer was an ex soldier ( more about him in a minute), the Member of Parliament who ignored instructions to go back into the House and went to help the police officer and gave him CPR along with the first chap was also an ex soldier. These men did as their nature and training told them to.
> 
> The civilian who went to help first Darlington boxing coach tried to save police officer stabbed in terror attack


Courageous Men. Full Salute!


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 10, 2017)

The funeral in Southwark Cathedral this afternoon was private but police from every force in the UK lined the routed from Westminster in tribute. Police horses accompanied the cortege and the police helicopters 'bowed' in homage to a brave officer. What was especially touching was that uniformed police officers from New York and the Royal Canadian  Mounted Police also came to pay their respects and join fellow officers. A family.
Around the country a minutes silence was held outside all police stations,  our local one is a joint North Yorkshire and Royal Military Police station so we went up there to stand. Poignant for all as PC Palmer had previously been a soldier.
PC Keith Palmer: Funeral for officer killed in London attacks - BBC News


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 17, 2017)

Life has been busy lately, and I don't hang out in this sub-forum much anyway, so I totally missed this thread.  It has all been said so I will just echo the comments already said.  Sad. 

Your post #23 was very poignant.  Police and soldiers tend to run to the sound of guns.  Even when not armed.


----------

